

3DBin App Now Live on iTunes - otisrtaylorjr

You can now create an interactive photo of any item using 3DBinApp. The app facilitates 360 degree photography from iOS devices. Check it out: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1yf9BmH
======
AnnaU
Awesome! We can do 3D selfless now!

